
Do White Law Enforcement Officers Target Minority Suspects? - denzil_correa
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/puar.12956
======
a-fried-egg
"white officers appear to be no more likely to use lethal force against
minorities than nonwhite officers"

